# DIYMA subwoofer SMACKDOWNNNN!!!!!!



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok. Enough of the tough talk. As I've said in a previous thread, I'm willing to put my own personal 12w7 up against any woofer, from any manufacturer, in any competition (sq, specs, freq response, spl, powerhandling) whatever for testing through NPDANG (if he's willing of course).

So far:

Werewolf has offered a Boston SPG-555 which AVI has claimed trounced the W7.

Bdubs offered up a JBL w15gtimkII for testing.

I'm hoping DS-21 will offer up one of his magical faraday getups.

Anyone else willing to offer up a supersub for testing?

Hopefully we can have a big testoff and can add it to the review or test section.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

where are you located?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

scott_fx said:


> where are you located?


Dallas, Tx. Home of the Cowboys and the future NBA champs.


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't forget the time, materials, construction, shipping and variables (box size/type) that it would take to make such a test happen. Hopefully Npdang is interested (and has the time and helping hands) and perhaps some sort of community paypal fund could be used to help with costs and the cause


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

badlieu said:


> Don't forget the time, materials, construction, shipping and variables (box size/type) that it would take to make such a test happen. Hopefully Npdang is interested (and has the time and helping hands) and perhaps some sort of community paypal fund could be used to help with costs and the cause


Indeedy. Shipping the W7 is gonna be killer.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd be willing to throw my Aurasound NS15-992-4A into the ring but it is a 15" driver.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

ah... if you were in cali i'd let you test out the tc-9...but with the luck i've been having with my subs i'm not letting it out of my site when the new one comes in.

's


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Home of the Cowboys.


That's nothing to be proud of


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ca90ss said:


> That's nothing to be proud of


Those are fighting words.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Those are fighting words.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

scott_fx said:


> ah... if you were in cali i'd let you test out the tc-9...but with the luck i've been having with my subs i'm not letting it out of my site when the new one comes in.
> 
> 's


We're gonna try and have NPDANG test the subs out. I'm not equipped to test these subs out in any shape, form, or fashion. He's in Cali, however.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

SteveLPfreak said:


> I'd be willing to throw my Aurasound NS15-992-4A into the ring but it is a 15" driver.


We'd be more than happy to have a 15 especially one of that caliber.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i have a 12" idmax that's not going to be used for at least a year. i'd be glad to hand-deliver it to texas so bassfromspace can ship multibles to maybe save on shipping.


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> We'd be more than happy to have a 15 especially one of that caliber.


yessssss


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

SteveLPfreak said:


> I'd be willing to throw my Aurasound NS15-992-4A into the ring but it is a 15" driver.


i got an Aurasound NS12 I'll toss into the mix, along with the Boston oval 

If npdang is up for putn these monters on the klippel, i'm in !!!


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

DIYMA SMACKDOWN!!!!!

-aaron


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I say let's do it. Is there anyone in the area willing to do a meet? I can run all the drivers through the Klippel and do some multi-tone tests... but honestly I think subjective testing is going to require a lot of work to control for all the extraneous variables, otherwise you end up with something highly biased and of no use to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

npdang said:


> I say let's do it. Is there anyone in the area willing to do a meet? I can run all the drivers through the Klippel and do some multi-tone tests... but honestly I think subjective testing is going to require a lot of work to control for all the extraneous variables, otherwise you end up with something highly biased and of no use to anyone.


i can dig it ... building optimal enclosures is a LOT of work  But Klippel tests are quite interesting alone!

I'll send subs, but not till next week. The opening season in F1 starts this weekend ... _down under_


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

werewolf said:


> The opening season in F1 starts this weekend ... _down under_


Yessssss... and I'm gonna have to record it and watch it after the weekend...  Because this weekend is also the 12hr ALMS race from Sebring and I'll sure be there...  Then it's Auto-X on Sun...  

Thanks to everyone who's loaning their subs to get tested. 

Leo


----------



## Ultrasubs (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello, my name is Lambros Vassiliou the owner Ultratech Autotronic corp. (Ultra subs) and the only Greek in the femily that doesn't own a resturant.
My subwoofers have been on the market almost 4 years now. My woofers are hand made in the U.S.A. . If this test "happens", count me in.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Indeedy. Shipping the W7 is gonna be killer.


That's another BEAUTIFUL point about the SPG ..... It only weighs 26 lbs !  Neo magnets rule !!! However , a special 1 cu ft box will have to be built JUST for it , due to that funky shape


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

werewolf said:


> i can dig it ... building optimal enclosures is a LOT of work  But Klippel tests are quite interesting alone!
> 
> I'll send subs, but not till next week. The opening season in F1 starts this weekend ... _down under_


A sonotube used in order of largest enclosure to smallest, or multiple tubes, could be a very cost effective way to supply all the optimal enclosures.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

bhg41088 said:


> A sonotube used in order of largest enclosure to smallest, or multiple tubes, could be a very cost effective way to supply all the optimal enclosures.


Oh man .... please tell me this is a joke .......

The SPG really needs 1" MDF ..... It literally flexes anything with thinner walls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Can we get an idmax in there?


----------



## 96MaxGLE (Dec 23, 2005)

When is this test going to happen? If I decide on new subs before the test I'll be glad to send my '05 12" XXX. I love to shut-up the JL guys


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

That is sweet right there. I have an Rsd12d that is making adequate output but sounds blown. I could send it along just for good measure. Let someone else confirm that there is a problem with it.

Edit: Not trying to insinuate that I think the Rsd12d is a "super sub". In fact, I seem to have blown it, but it might still fit into the test. Let me know.


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

I'll throw a Mag 12 in there, but it's not a production run driver.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Tirefryr said:


> I'll throw a Mag 12 in there, but it's not a production run driver.


What's the point? I'd think analysis of available drivers would be most useful, especially to potential customers. As a sales rep, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll throw in a Brahma 15" if you guys are interested in it...


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

dawgdan said:


> What's the point? I'd think analysis of available drivers would be most useful, especially to potential customers. As a sales rep, wouldn't you agree?


Yes, and no. I can't comment any further on that though.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Good dodging.  It must be an updated Mag proto or something. Otherwise, I fail to see the point. It would become a statement of "look what we can build" and not "look what you can enjoy in your car".


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

No, it's no proto. It's my own custom Mag with the claw basket. It's essentially identical with a little less linear throw. Just though I'd throw it out there. Besides the latest Mag was tested in Lloyd's last go-around. But. . . . .

I'll stop there.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

npdang said:


> I say let's do it. Is there anyone in the area willing to do a meet? I can run all the drivers through the Klippel and do some multi-tone tests... but honestly I think subjective testing is going to require a lot of work to control for all the extraneous variables, otherwise you end up with something highly biased and of no use to anyone.



I'll be down, especially if you make it during school break...2 weeks from today. I can take one of my IDMaxes out if I need too. However, if anybody can bring one without having to take it out of the setup that's even better.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll throw in a Next 12" CL subwoofer, 12" IDMAX D2 V3 if need be, and Diamond D6 12".

I can also provide several sealed enclosures. I have a dual sealed 12" enclosure with 1.0 cu ft on each chamber. A single 1.3 cu ft sealed enclosure, and a dual ported 2.6 cu ft tuned to 28hz enclosure.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

OH eclosures....I have a dual 1.25/sub for 12s sealed ready to go with cables and polyfill.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

AVI said:


> Oh man .... please tell me this is a joke .......
> 
> The SPG really needs 1" MDF ..... It literally flexes anything with thinner walls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol...a sonotube is incredibly strong by virtue of its shape. A thin sonotube can trounce boxes made of thick mdf. Go over on htguide/diyaudio and search for Sonotube LLT, im sure you'll be surprised


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

This showdown looks friggin promising. Any other exotic subs to be volunteered?


----------



## Stupify (May 30, 2005)

I'd love to put my sub in this but its a 15" and its a custom made sub. So that wouldn't help you guys much but would let me know more about my driver  

Its the sub I'm going to be using as my sub for my car but I have another just like it in my HT system. Oh does it go low


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

Ultrasubs said:


> Hello, my name is Lambros Vassiliou the owner Ultratech Autotronic corp. (Ultra subs) and the only Greek in the femily that doesn't own a resturant.
> My subwoofers have been on the market almost 4 years now. My woofers are hand made in the U.S.A. . If this test "happens", count me in.


nice, I was hoping Lambros would want to be in. I have one of his subs that I thought I would be able to compare to a w7 and a dyma, but the w7 is being shipped out tomorrow so I can't compare. The dyma will still be around, so I'll be testing it. Build quality on the ultrasubs is excellent, so I'm real interested on how they sound.

Rob


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Ultrasubs said:


> Hello, my name is Lambros Vassiliou the owner Ultratech Autotronic corp. (Ultra subs) and the only Greek in the femily that doesn't own a resturant.
> My subwoofers have been on the market almost 4 years now. My woofers are hand made in the U.S.A. . If this test "happens", count me in.


arent you the guy making that awesome 5 channel?

and I have a 15" FI Q just sitting in my office if you want to add it let me know


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

maybe someone could contact ben @ ed and see if they could send one of the new 13av.2s down?

I dont know if theyve got more than a couple yet, but I know they have some running around Iowa


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ultrasubs said:


> Hello, my name is Lambros Vassiliou the owner Ultratech Autotronic corp. (Ultra subs) and the only Greek in the femily that doesn't own a resturant.
> My subwoofers have been on the market almost 4 years now. My woofers are hand made in the U.S.A. . If this test "happens", count me in.


Lambros! Good 2c you made your way around these parts.
I look 4ward to seeing your sub get a _fair_ shake.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm glad to see so many people offering their subs. I'll lend my eD 130v2 and ARC 12D4 if they are deemed worthy.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> I'm hoping DS-21 will offer up one of his magical faraday getups.


Well, the XLS12 is not going to be removed from my home theater current sub, but if there's interest I'd be willing to send in a JBL 2235H. It's not of the same caliber as many modern drivers, in that its xmax is considerably smaller, 8mm or thereabouts, giving it a bit more Vd than an XLS12. It also has a 4" vc and only about 1.5mH of Le.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

savagebee said:


> maybe someone could contact ben @ ed and see if they could send one of the new 13av.2s down?
> 
> I dont know if theyve got more than a couple yet, but I know they have some running around Iowa


Sounds good but being the owner of a woofer and sending to play with the big boys can be intimadating.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

SteveLPfreak said:


> I'd be willing to throw my Aurasound NS15-992-4A into the ring but it is a 15" driver.


well as there is a twin of mine already volunteered, and the big brother of my w12gti... only other thing i have to volunteer is an arsenal 12. it really needs a LARGE box but i bet it'll impress, i'm surprised you dont hear much about them actually.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wasnt that arsenal for sale at one time?


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Not sure if it's worthy in the output department, but I could send an original 1500gti.

Also, if I could get some help with shipping and construction costs, I'd be happy to build a nice, well braced enclosure with switchable baffles for the test, with some MDF blocks for 'filler' to get each sub in it's ideal alignment. Though considering shipping costs from MI to Cali, it may be more cost effective to have Marv build something.

Rick


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

I have a 15" ATC subwoofer and a 12" B&C subwoofer I would love to send but I am thinking shipping will extremely expensive. Can someone please give me an idea how much it cost them to ship subwoofers in the mail?

I have never shipped subwoofers from one coast to the other.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

STI<>GTO said:


> Not sure if it's worthy in the output department, but I could send an original 1500gti.
> 
> Also, if I could get some help with shipping.
> 
> Rick


Rick, please do. That would be awesome to have both GTi's tested, old vs new, same size too. And the fact that I got a 1500GTi here waiting for me to build a new box. 
Having the actual real measured specs would be super and help me model the a better, more accurate box.

I'll be happy to help with the shipping costs.  

Leo


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Ultrasubs said:


> Hello, my name is Lambros Vassiliou the owner Ultratech Autotronic corp. (Ultra subs) and the only Greek in the femily that doesn't own a resturant.
> My subwoofers have been on the market almost 4 years now. My woofers are hand made in the U.S.A. . If this test "happens", count me in.


Don't you have some prototypes to be building??  Good to see you here, Lambros.

Also, if anyone wants an original, first-run 12w3 included, let me know.


----------



## Ultrasubs (Mar 13, 2007)

Infinity said:


> Don't you have some prototypes to be building??  Good to see you here, Lambros.
> 
> Also, if anyone wants an original, first-run 12w3 included, let me know.


Thank you, nice to be here, I heard of the "shoot-out" from Rob.
I also heard that it would be well organized. I't would be interesting how one of our "Monster 12's" would do against some "other" heavy hitters. 
we make to Monsters, one that handles 1200 watts cont. and does that without "sapping" power. The 2nd Monster 12 we make was made to handle 2000 watts, that one I think would be a little "un-fair" to put up against something else because of it's price tag. we did pretty well in "subjective" scoring in the May 06 issue of Car Audio. Our sub's our more geared to S.Q. but built to handle power and "abuse". Let me know or send me an E-mail as to if my "services" are needed.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

300Z said:


> Rick, please do. That would be awesome to have both GTi's tested, old vs new, same size too. And the fact that I got a 1500GTi here waiting for me to build a new box.
> Having the actual real measured specs would be super and help me model the a better, more accurate box.
> 
> I'll be happy to help with the shipping costs.
> ...


Thanks Leo, but I was referring to shipping costs for a test enclosure. I'd be happy to handle shipping costs for the gti, as it would help me decide whether they'll go into my car or wait awile for a home project.

Some of us Michigan folks were considering organizing a sub shoot-out also, but it would be purely subjective. If Mr. Dang is up for it, Klippel measurements would certainly be a more accurate way of helping others make a decision.

Rick

Rick


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't think subjective testing would be needed...


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

This thread is reason Leo. Really just to see how big of a difference there are between sizes, motor design, etc....


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm gonna try to work behind scenes to get it all worked out. 

If you offered up a sub, please pm me your name, location, and the sub you want to send. We can go from there as far as further info on sending subs and criteria.

Thanks!


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i dont have anyhting but a DIYMA to offer and im sure npdang has that covered. but im in LA and would be all for getting together for a meet.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I've got a DD 1010 that I could send in for the test if it's deemed worthy. It could be the runt of the group.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Someone should email Scott atwell and get ahold of one of the Q15's


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

So- Uhm, someone got a list of all the subs being offered. I think if everyone is capable and willing to ship their subs to the test spot and back it would be relatively cheap to actually test the drivers.

Simply place them in the manufacturer's recommended sealed enclosure and let the subjective testing begin. Sonotube with end caps is an amazingly simple and quick way to do it- Just start with the largest enclosure and cut it down to size for the next largest etc etc...


As far as subs I have to offer- by no means super subs- Infinity 1240 and Dayton 12" HO. If interested I could ship one or both out to Cali.


Also- anyone else in the MN Twin Cities area that has subs to offer could combine shipping with my through work to save on money and materials (plenty of packaging and boxing materials.)

I could help ship out even if mine are not going out.


----------



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a 12" old skool solobaric round sub ? u guys want that ?


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

would be nice if we could raise some money to compensate for shipping forth and back and enclosure costs  

maybe bassfromspace could organize this too?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Those are fighting words.


x1000


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I think if you go tat some of the bigger companys they should be up for getting their woofers tasted and compared, unless they are AFRAID!!!! Then they should save their money, close up shop and head for the hills.

maybe get in contact with....
FI
ED
PE
Ultra
and any other small, yet easy to contact QUALITY companys Willing to offer their woofers up for a compare and contrast EXACUTION!!!!!

Plus if some one can post up a list of DEfinate woofers that would be peachy!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't see anyone stepping up to take charge of this thing


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

all these people saying they have speakers to donate, i hope they realize that it will probably cost around $80 round trip.


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

internecine said:


> all these people saying they have speakers to donate, i hope they realize that it will probably cost around $80 round trip.




Who are you using for shipping? Cost me $28 to ship my 13W7 to Cali and that ***** was the heaviest driver I've ever had, along with the shipping enclosure. 67lbs IIRC.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I just shipped an Rsd a couple weeks ago and it was like $16. Poor little Rsd.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

whatever, $60, $80... its expensive. 70lbs, insured for a few hundred dollars, its gonna cost some money.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

We're rich b*tch!


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

What city would this test be held in ?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

npdang said:


> I don't see anyone stepping up to take charge of this thing


I'm having participants PM me as we speak.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wolfie should pay for it cause he start it ya know! 

Any chance a little wimpy SW300 could hang with the others? :blush:


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

How about someone reliable sets up an acc so we can donate funds to help aid the costs for those loaning the drivers? Say each of us donate $3-5... Would that make things easier?

Cheers.

Leo


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

300Z said:


> How about someone reliable sets up an acc so we can donate funds to help aid the costs for those loaning the drivers? Say each of us donate $3-5... Would that make things easier?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Leo


That would help out tremendously. If you have a sub you want to send, please PM me so I can make note of it.

Thanks.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

I want to but sending the gti from VA to CA gonna cost at least $35 one way. Normally I wouldnt care but end of the school year and I'm down to about $500 spending $, and shippign the sub out to CA at this time kinda out of reach for me.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

300Z said:


> Rick, please do. That would be awesome to have both GTi's tested, old vs new, same size too. And the fact that I got a 1500GTi here waiting for me to build a new box.
> Having the actual real measured specs would be super and help me model the a better, more accurate box.
> 
> I'll be happy to help with the shipping costs.
> ...


I too would be extremely interested in seeing the dual generation gti's. If you can't get yours out Rick, I have one on a shelf in my basement.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

npdang said:


> I don't see anyone stepping up to take charge of this thing


Here you go.  

1. Werewolf: Boston SPG-555 & Aurasound NS12
2. Bdubs: JBL w15gtimkII
3. bassfromspace: JL 12w7
4. SteveLPfreak: Aurasound NS15-992-4A
5. TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON: IDMAX 12
6. npdang: DIYMA 12 
7. Ultrasubs: Monster 12?
8. 96MaxGLE: 12" XXX
9. 02bluesuperroo: PG Rsd12d
10. Tirefryr: Mag 12
11. spag_bace: Brahma 15"
12. sephiroth619: Next 12" CL & 12" IDMAX D2 V3 & Diamond D6 12"
13. newtitan: 15" FI Q
14. omarmipi: eD 130v2 & ARC 12D4
15. DS-21: JBL 2235H
16. kappa546: arsenal 12
17. Autiophile: Profi 12
18. STI<>GTO: JBL 1500gti
19. legend94: JBL 1200gti
20. tf1216: 15" ATC & 12" B&C
21. Infinity: JL 12w3
22. birdie2000: DD 1010
23. Relax: Infinity 1240 & Dayton 12" HO
24. mikemareen: 12" old skool kicker solobaric round sub

this is a start. i would like to see all these tested, and i think any sent would be worthy of a test. the only things left to do is have a date they need to be at npdang's house! maybe everyone could pay shipping for the subs they send and if anyone donates money for this project it could pay part of the return shipping.

hope this helps


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Ill pay to have those subs shipped back out.......................









..........to my house


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

If someone sets up a paypal donation setup for this, I'm willing to donate a little cash.

Luke


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

legend94 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 1. Werewolf: Boston SPG-555 & Aurasound NS12
> 2. Bdubs: JBL w15gtimkII
> ...


that is a long list! would it take a week to test all of them out?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I have an idea for helping to cover the costs. I haven't figured out all the details as I just read these last few posts and I have to run off to work.

One thing we could do is have everyone submit the price of how much they paid to ship the sub. That price gets doubled for the total shipping cost. Says these total prices were $72, $68, $40, and $49. Obviously there will be more but we'll just keep those for simplicity sake. 

We find the average cost to ship the sub both ways. In this case, $57.25. Now everyone has to pay that much so the $40 and $49 people (I will be included in this group with my Rsd12d  ) will have to pay $17.25 and 8.25 respectively. This money gets returned to the people who paid over $57.25 to bring them down to $57.25. It should even out if math works the way I think it does.  At this point everyone who sent subs has paid $57.25. Hopefully there will be some money left in the paypal account from everyone donating. At this point, since everyone is even, the money will be split evenly amongst everyone who sent subs and refunded via paypal. 

As I typed it out I see a lot of fairness in this system and I think it would work out pretty well. I would be willing to set up this account and keep track of the 'financials' if everyone were comfortable with that.

Let us know if you have any questions/comments/concerns about this system. In my head it works out very well.


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

npdang, 

In your experience, do you feel the drivers should be burned-in before being subjected to the Klippel device?

02bluesuperroo,

I think your shipping idea is great, especially being from NH. For those that live closer to the CA area, I feel like your idea is not fair to them because they will be paying more than they anticipated. If they all agree to the terms, that would be great, but I can't blame those persons if they don't agree.

Running with your idea, we should all agree on a shipping method. For example, I wouldn't have my subwoofers flown across the country because that would increase the average shipping cost. Someone should probably writeup shipping guidelines.

Lastly, in the spirit of this website being a mobile audio one, would all members like to see any and all subwoofers subjected to these measurements? I know I would like to see every driver under the sun measured if npdang was willing. What about everyone else?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

tf1216 said:


> Lastly, in the spirit of this website being a mobile audio one, would all members like to see any and all subwoofers subjected to these measurements? I know I would like to see every driver under the sun measured if npdang was willing. What about everyone else?


I'm only interested in the JBL's, Aura's, Diamond D6, B&C, Boston SPG-555 and W7. Maybe that Infinity sub too...


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

I want to see the ATC tested because there better be something justifying it's $600 price tag at solen.ca. Hopefully someone will want to buy this subwoofer from me once the test is done.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

tf1216 said:


> I think your shipping idea is great, especially being from NH. For those that live closer to the CA area, I feel like your idea is not fair to them because they will be paying more than they anticipated. If they all agree to the terms, that would be great, but I can't blame those persons if they don't agree.
> 
> Running with your idea, we should all agree on a shipping method. For example, I wouldn't have my subwoofers flown across the country because that would increase the average shipping cost. Someone should probably writeup shipping guidelines.


I still think it is fair even though some people live closer. What everyone is chipping in for is to see a test of all these woofers. To see that test, everyone should pay the same, no matter where you live. If npdang moved to North Carolina, I don't think suddenly people who were going to pay the least now have to pay the most. To be fairest to everyone, we should all pay the same, regardless of where we live or what sub we're contributing. It goes the same for the people who are sending in puny little 20 lb. subs vs. people sending in 50 lb. monsters.  That's just my take.

I agree that we should set shipping guidelines:

IE. 
-You have to ship in reusable packaging becuase the same packaging will be used to ship back. 
-You have to write your return address on the packaging as well as the sub it contains.
-You have to paypal npdang the same amount of money you claimed for shipping one way. (The money sent to npdang is for return shipping)
-ect.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Why can't we just send fund to Npdang in the first place to help cover the shipping costs instead of sending it to someone else and then to whoever after that. It just makes sense.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

due to the nature of the idmax being fragile and me not having the original packaging i'm going to have to pull my entry out of the testing. i'd have to build a crate to ship it in and such. sorry to get several peoples hopes up


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm ready to go. The sub is ready to ship. I PM'ed bassfromspace but I haven't heard back yet. And I don't mind covering my own shipping, as all of us that have subs to submit have a vested interest in getting them tested, and having accurate measurements to reference.

Did we decide whether it will be purely objective? Or will there be subjective listening tests as well?

Rick


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

NP,
will you only be doing measurement testing, or will actual sonic performance be evaluated? If so, what are some of the characteristics you will look for?
Certainly I'd hope it wasnt sheer output 

I have a few gems I could add to the mix, just wanna get an idea of what we are basing the comp on first.


----------



## foley316 (Aug 26, 2005)

It is unfortunate that no one has the critical mass sub that CA&E raves about. That would be a nice comparison. Make sure to do value comparisons also. If a sub costs half as much but sounds nearly as good then it is a better value IMO.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

open it up to ECA


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> open it up to ECA


I'm here from ECA, and I'll offer to send my Directed Studio 12 4ohm DVC. It's not a 'supersub' like a w7, but I've always found them to be great subs. Good output, good SQ, smallish box, 750RMS. Not sure if there's any interest in adding my sub (it's never been all that popular), and the $80 round-trip shipping is gonna be quite a strain on me right now, but I'll give it a go, I suppose.

I'm in, just let me know how the shipping, Paypal, and etc. is going to be handled.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

STI<>GTO said:


> I'm ready to go. The sub is ready to ship. I PM'ed bassfromspace but I haven't heard back yet. And I don't mind covering my own shipping, as all of us that have subs to submit have a vested interest in getting them tested, and having accurate measurements to reference.
> 
> Did we decide whether it will be purely objective? Or will there be subjective listening tests as well?
> 
> Rick


Sorry about not getting back to you. I'm trying to work out the logistics behind the scenes (dates, locations, test parameters, etc). I'm kinda doing everything on the fly as I've never organized anything of this nature or magnitude.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I think for this testing round we should shoot for the supersubs. I think there's a consensus for the most part as far as what a supersub is but I'm shooting more for graphs and t.s. parameters. Subjective listening would be a logisitical nightmare and it's just that SUBJECTIVE.

Thanks!


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> I think for this testing round we should shoot for the supersubs.
> Thanks!


I guess the Rsd is out. 

Oh well.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I guess the Rsd is out.
> 
> Oh well.


Sorry dude. There were so many different woofers that I had a hard time deciding which ones. I tried shooting for the most exotic units or the big dogs. 

I would, however, like to see a budget subwoofer shootout. Maybe that'll be next time.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

So which supersubs/exotics are on the list, currently? I hope there are some 15 inchers.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Boston SPG-555
Aurasound ns-12
JBL w15gtimkII
Aurasound ns15-992-4a
Ultra Subs (monster sub)?
Magnum 12
Brahma 15
IDMax 12
FI Q 15
JBL 2235h
Arsenal 12
JBL 1500 GTI
JBL 1200 GTI
15" ATC
12" B&C


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I guess my Directed Studio is out. Too bad, it's a helluva nice sub, IMO. Especially in it's pricepoint. But it is definitely not a supersub.

Hopefully someone will wanna do a nice mid-range sub comparison someday.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Boston SPG-555
> Aurasound ns-12
> JBL w15gtimkII
> Aurasound ns15-992-4a
> ...


What other subs would fall into this category?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Just think of it like this... you don't have to pay the $450 Klippel testing fee, or pay for shipping to and from Germany 

Please make sure to insure the driver both ways. I can't be responsible for UPS/Fedex damage.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

The W7 isn't considered a supersub?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

tf1216 said:


> npdang,
> 
> In your experience, do you feel the drivers should be burned-in before being subjected to the Klippel device?
> 
> ...


I usually run the Klippel for a good amount of time... so break-in shouldn't be an issue.

I have to agree with Bass on the subjective testing as well; I think we all know how easy it is to make any driver sound bad.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

birdie2000 said:


> The W7 isn't considered a supersub?


I think Bass is donating that one...


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

birdie2000 said:


> The W7 isn't considered a supersub?



I don't see how you can't include a W7. The Boston vs. JL comparison was how this whole thing started.

And what about the XXX?


----------



## Ultrasubs (Mar 13, 2007)

robbyho said:


> nice, I was hoping Lambros would want to be in. I have one of his subs that I thought I would be able to compare to a w7 and a dyma, but the w7 is being shipped out tomorrow so I can't compare. The dyma will still be around, so I'll be testing it. Build quality on the ultrasubs is excellent, so I'm real interested on how they sound.
> 
> Rob





newtitan said:


> arent you the guy making that awesome 5 channel?
> 
> and I have a 15" FI Q just sitting in my office if you want to add it let me know





mikechec9 said:


> Lambros! Good 2c you made your way around these parts.
> I look 4ward to seeing your sub get a _fair_ shake.


Thank 's guy's for the "warm" welcome. I will try to give you guy's some "FUN", because anything worth doing is worth doing right while having a good time. I take alot of pride in what we do. I "post" my name with the company because it's nice to be abke to put a "face" to a company.
The 5 channel is in the "works", I'm just doing the final revisions to make it production friendly. Right now we are making them all by hand, that very time consuming and expensive. I'm looking foward towards the future.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Sorry dude. There were so many different woofers that I had a hard time deciding which ones. I tried shooting for the most exotic units or the big dogs.
> 
> I would, however, like to see a budget subwoofer shootout. Maybe that'll be next time.




RSd is no slouch....I know it can keep up w/ the w6v2 and IDMAX from A/Bing, I know it may sound silly, but just try it.


Also I know you guys want my JBL w15gti there, but not sure if I can afford the shipping costs now...as I am without a job until school lets out in May, and I only have $470 left in my account as of today (had to buy some rum and a lpl for my xenon amps). So shipping this sub both ways at the current moment is a lot for me. I have no problem sending it in once I start working again as I take home about what I have in my bank account a week, but right now it's a lot for me.....


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

How is this for an idea? Would people be opposed to submitting donations to someone who we trust to hold the money for shipping? Hopefully enough money can be raised so all the subwoofers people would like to see tested can be tested.

Every subwoofer being shipped gets a portion of the money raised. I would put in $10 or $20 because I would like to see a bunch of people get together like this and make something work without any hitches.

If enough money is raised, maybe we could get npdang a little something for his hard work.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

tf1216 said:


> How is this for an idea? Would people be opposed to submitting donations to someone who we trust to hold the money for shipping? Hopefully enough money can be raised so all the subwoofers people would like to see tested can be tested.
> 
> Every subwoofer being shipped gets a portion of the money raised. I would put in $10 or $20 because I would like to see a bunch of people get together like this and make something work without any hitches.
> 
> If enough money is raised, maybe we could get npdang a little something for his hard work.


That's pretty much what I suggested a few pages back...


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

I have an Orion H2 12.2 if it's wanted for comparison


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll toss in a few bucks via PayPal, too, since I'm not sending my sub. Someone just needs to be nominated and accept the responsibility. I don't know many people on here since I hang out mostly on ECA, but we do have alot of overlapping members. Either way, if someone's vouched for strongly by members of this forum, I'll send 'em some cash for shipping.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm poor right now because of my wedding but if bdubs sends his JBL w15gti I'll donate to the cause.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm more then willing to send it as it wont be in use for at least a month or even 2. Just spending 1/5 of the cash I have left on shipping a sub would kill me. Maybe time to go through the closets and see what else I have for sale


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

khail19 said:


> I don't see how you can't include a W7. The Boston vs. JL comparison was how this whole thing started.
> 
> And what about the XXX?


I'm submitting my W7 so I forgot to include that one. The XXX is also included.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

bdubs767 said:


> I'm more then willing to send it as it wont be in use for at least a month or even 2. Just spending 1/5 of the cash I have left on shipping a sub would kill me. Maybe time to go through the closets and see what else I have for sale


Food is for chumps.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I have no problem with someone taking donation's to offset the shipping cost's if someone would like to step up and nominate themselves or to take the job over. Any one wanna step up and take that over?

Subs aren't being "excluded" at this point. We just have so many subs to test on the first go 'round that we really want to narrow it down. I figure we can have a supersub showdown now and then a midrange budget version in the future. 15 subs to pack up, send, test, and re-send is gonna be a hard task in and of itself. We can have a few showdowns per year. The idea is a to build a spec and t.s. database.

That leads to my next point. I'd like to a subjective test but I just don't see the benefit of it and that would be hard on our tester to test 15 sub's subjectively. We were offered a box with interchangeable baffles for the subjective testing so we'll take a look into that.

If you've offered a sub up and It's on that previous list, please look for a PM either tonight or tomorrow. Instead of a 1 time HUGE shootout, we figure we can build the database by having guy's send the sub's when it's convenient.

That's all I can think of for now. I'll try and keep you guy's as posted as best as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Oh shoot, I am sorry 300Z.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

tf1216 said:


> Oh shoot, I am sorry 300Z.


No need to apologize man... I didn't mean to sound harsh... Sorry.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

i nominate marv to hold the money if he is up to it  he is well know on diyma and eca for being very trustworthy and a great guy. i trust npdang as well, but i dont want to overload him.  

i like the last list mentioned except i want the rainbow profi in and the pg rsd too


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

can you imagine npdangs house with all these monster woofers in it....lol....maybe we should do like 5 at a time doesnt there have to be enclosures built for the woofers to test them?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it's just objective testing. No listening just data collection using testing equipment.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I still plan to donate the Diamond D6 for testing. When's the estimated "Smackdown"?

And I just sold my Idmax so it's no longer available for the testing.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

sephiroth619 said:


> I still plan to donate the Diamond D6 for testing. When's the estimated "Smackdown"?
> 
> And I just sold my Idmax so it's no longer available for the testing.


There's not one set "testing" date per se. Getting so many people, with so many subs, to get them to one person on one single day, would be difficult.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I have two ID Maxes and I can donate one of them. But npdang is practically in ID town, I think he can get one locally. 

I'm sorry, I didn't want to read through all 13 pages but what exactly are we testing for? Don't we need enclosures for this?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

There's no set time frame. PM me whenever you are ready to send it in and we'll get it tested and sent back out.

No enclosure is needed to test the driver.

So far, no one has volunteered to send an Idmax.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i will offer to send my 12w7 to test aginst your 12w7.............not.

wouldnt let ups anywhere near my sexyass moofa.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Not sure when this is going down, but I've got a 15" avalanche I'm not using at the moment....


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

npdang said:


> There's no set time frame. PM me whenever you are ready to send it in and we'll get it tested and sent back out.


I thought I'd post instead of PM'ing because it's a question all of us with woofers to send are probably interested in. What shipping services are most reliable in your area? I seem to recall you writing that FedEx wasn't problematic where you live, but I don't recall if you mentioned who tends to do a better job.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Haven't had a problem with UPS in this area. Fedex ground is pretty bad though, they consistently lose my packages... at nearly a 100% rate.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

T3mpest said:


> Not sure when this is going down, but I've got a 15" avalanche I'm not using at the moment....


Please send it in!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm really broke right now so i may have to sell the arsenal instead. anyone want to buy and send it to the shootout?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

npdang said:


> So far, no one has volunteered to send an Idmax.


I have the following I could bring down (I live in CA)

ed 15a (d2)
ed 12a (d2), 12o (d2), B312 (d4), 13ov2 (d2)
Illusion ND-12 (s4)
ppi flatcone 12 (s4)
idmax 12 (d2)


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

How about a Polk Audio SR124?

Juan


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

I would still send in my subs, the Infinity 1230 and Dayton 12" HO- but I know the Infinity is discontinued (and I do not have original packaging) therefore I think The Dayton 12" HO could go the trip alone, no need to send an outdated 12". And if you don't want an HO for testing (a few are already in the review section) I understand- no hard feelings, and I can always help out by donating instead.



I read a little of the thread, and the part about everyone averaging shipping seems fair- however I highly suggest everyone uses whatever the absolute cheapest shipping- we don't all need to send via UPS or FedEx- especially when USPS is cheapest for me.

Assuming everyone does their shopping, and attempts to save the most money it could turn out very well.


My offer still stands for any subs near Plymouth, MN- I can ship them out via UPS at my work- saves us money in packaging and shipping cost overall.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Relax said:


> I would still send in my subs, the Infinity 1230 and Dayton 12" HO- but I know the Infinity is discontinued (and I do not have original packaging) therefore I think The Dayton 12" HO could go the trip alone, no need to send an outdated 12". And if you don't want an HO for testing (a few are already in the review section) I understand- no hard feelings, and I can always help out by donating instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except we could wait up to 12 weeks for the drivers to arrive ?


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

lukeboa said:


> except we could wait up to 12 weeks for the drivers to arrive ?




I don't understand what you are saying here... If you think USPS or UPS takes that long, you are mistaken, or wether myself packaging any subs nearby my work and shipping them out via UPS would is also false.

It takes on average 3 or 4 days to get something from MN to CA for any major carriers.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Just an update, but Werewolf has been kind enough to send his Boston spg555 and I'll be posting the results soon. I look forward to seeing more drivers arriving on my doorstep.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

sweet. didnt he also offer and aura ns12? looking forward to it


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

npdang said:


> Just an update, but Werewolf has been kind enough to send his Boston spg555 and I'll be posting the results soon. I look forward to seeing more drivers arriving on my doorstep.


Nice. Curious to see what you think.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

ive got a RSD d4, and a Fi Q12, if I send em whats the expected turnaround? back up to norcal?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> sweet. didnt he also offer and aura ns12? looking forward to it


why, yes he did


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope this comparo isn't limited to 12" or better.  

Cuz I've got 10" of JBL to show off.

It's not the size of the cone, it's the motion of the ocean.......errrr that doesn't sound right.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok guy's. I'm going to wait until next year to buy a house so my money is FREE. With that said, if anyone has an old 12w7 box that they're not using I'd like to borrow it to send to NPDang for testing. 

If you read this and don't have a box, please pass it on to see if another member has one. I want to make sure it gets there and back in one piece.

Thanks


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't need a box. What I do need is a JBL dual gap sub and a w7


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

npdang said:


> I don't need a box. What I do need is a JBL dual gap sub and a w7


Not an enclosure for the sub, but the box that the driver is sold in. I'd cry if my driver were broken during shipment.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Aah yeah, although I'd be more worried that it'd catch on fire.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

LOL. You tube!


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Have any1 sent a WGTi yet?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't suppose we can get a list of subs setup on the first page of this thread. That way we know what's being tested, and if any of us have a sub laying around that they want to test, they'll know that one has or has not been sent yet.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I for one would like an update on the last 15 pages of this thread. What's going on? Has the testing started? What subs are being tested? When will results be posted?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

i did my homework 

Boston Oval :
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11023

Aura 12:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11335


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

show off... 

[drools]


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

300Z said:


> Have any1 sent a WGTi yet?


Just got back into town. I'll be giving my 10" to him soon.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

technobug said:


> Just got back into town. I'll be giving my 10" to him soon.


Cool. Thank you.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

technobug said:


> Just got back into town. I'll be giving my 10" to him soon.



things we don't need to know...


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

backwoods said:


> things we don't need to know...


LOL! hahahahhaahah


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay, packaged up the RSd12d and W15gtimkII tonight. Ill ship friday....


So...what ever happened to helping the owners of the subs on shipping, because this package weighs about 60lbs and shipping from VA to Cali is going to be ugly  by its self, but then I have to pay for getting it back too. Could have gotten the line driver I need for the total...prob two lol


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> Okay, packaged up the RSd12d and W15gtimkII tonight. Ill ship friday....
> 
> 
> So...what ever happened to helping the owners of the subs on shipping, because this package weighs about 60lbs and shipping from VA to Cali is going to be ugly


I'll throw in $5 for ya. Paypal?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

sqkev said:


> I'll throw in $5 for ya. Paypal?


Any will help thanks...

My PP is [email protected]

Thanks mang


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> Any will help thanks...
> 
> My PP is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks mang


Also donated.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

solacedagony said:


> Also donated.


thanks....


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> Any will help thanks...
> 
> My PP is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks mang


I sent you some money also.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> I sent you some money also.


thank you, I may be able to help you guys out down the road w/ some items. Ill see what I can do for you guys after I chat w/ my friend.

THANKS


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

You know how broke I'd be if I had to pay return shipping for every driver that was sent to me lol.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

npdang said:


> You know how broke I'd be if I had to pay return shipping for every driver that was sent to me lol.




I dont expect you too, I fully intend to pay for it to come back to me. But yes you'd have to take out a loan...and another lol

But I packaged them near bullet proof, theres wooden boards that each driver is mounted to and the board are mounted to the box. All I have to say is when you get the subs have fun getting them out lol.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

npdang said:


> You know how broke I'd be if I had to pay return shipping for every driver that was sent to me lol.


dood, create a fund for that, you shouldn't have to carry all the burden on yourself

seriously


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

this is OT but may i ask why in the hell do you have a ms1000 in the closet instead of the 200.4?

oh and i can't wait to see the results of the w15gti. thanks for sending it in


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

sqkev said:


> dood, create a fund for that, you shouldn't have to carry all the burden on yourself
> 
> seriously


he doesnt. but agreed, a fund might help people send more drivers in. a list of drivers we want to see should be made first tho


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> this is OT but may i ask why in the hell do you have a ms1000 in the closet instead of the 200.4?
> 
> oh and i can't wait to see the results of the w15gti. thanks for sending it in


going for stealth/"downgraded" install, even though this is the best sounding install I've had yet...and lets say that it is impossible to hide a ms1000 lol.


To be honest I am more interested in seeing the RSds results... I expect the JBL to act liek the 10" to be honest, but who knows.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont


----------



## toxic tuan (May 2, 2005)

Holy Cow! I've been totally out of the loop last year with SPL. I'm done after my world champ vehicle got hit last week. Just let me know how I can help.

Here's a list of subs that I have on hand:

Blueprint 1001
Elemental e15k
Lamda Acoustics - Copper 12
Atomic APX 18
Treo CSX 15
DD9500
Solo X
A crap load of custom subs...mostly SPL...I know..I know...blame DB DRAG.

I can get many subs to test from RE, Image Dynamics etc.

And I live 10 mins away from NPDang if he hasn't moved.

Tuan


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> Any will help thanks...
> 
> My PP is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks mang


contributed a little $ to your PP.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

sqkev said:


> I'll throw in $5 for ya. Paypal?





VaVroom1 said:


> contributed a little $ to your PP.


me too.  

JD


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN GUYS THIS IS AWSOME


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

woofers are going out now


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

SENT for $50.36


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

any more reviews npdang?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

No more subs to review.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

npdang said:


> No more subs to review.


want a JBL Gti1200?


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

did this test happen? i can't seem to find the thread?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Wish I was around for this .. I have a 12w7 sitting in the garage .. coulda saved some shipping. I got some other stuff & boxes too .. if np's really bored.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

OgreDave said:


> Wish I was around for this .. I have a 12w7 sitting in the garage .. coulda saved some shipping. I got some other stuff & boxes too .. if np's really bored.


I sent you a PM about the w7.

PM me asap.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

so.... did this ever happen?


----------



## jaypine (Jan 4, 2007)

Steak said:


> so.... did this ever happen?


bump


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Since there are no results I'm gonna go with NO.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

jaypine said:


> bump


bump?


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

bassfromspace said:


> Dallas, Tx. Home of the Cowboys and the future NBA champs.




Its been a few years since this post...and Dallas isnt close to a championship lol


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> I think if you go tat some of the bigger companys they should be up for getting their woofers tasted and compared, unless they are AFRAID!!!! Then they should save their money, close up shop and head for the hills.
> 
> maybe get in contact with....
> FI
> ...


Don't forget Incriminator Audio - I want to see their Flatlyne klippeled too  

Kelvin


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Steak said:


> so.... did this ever happen?


I guess not


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

What a waste of space if nothing was ever tested........


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You guyz need to read the whole thread... Some drivers have been tested. 

Kelvin


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> You guyz need to read the whole thread... Some drivers have been tested.
> 
> Kelvin



Oh......well...... fill us in on what happened.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

GregU said:


> Oh......well...... fill us in on what happened.


Read man Read...alot of people have put the spoons away.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/9998-diyma-subwoofer-smackdownnnn-7.html 

Was reading yesterday. Seems like only 2 maybe 3 subs have been sent. 
Did not notice how old the thread was :blush: 

Kelvin


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/9998-diyma-subwoofer-smackdownnnn-7.html
> 
> Was reading yesterday. Seems like only 2 maybe 3 subs have been sent.
> Did not notice how old the thread was :blush:
> ...


all that time to test and no results


----------

